# [Barcelona] Questions about salaries, rents and cost of life



## Lanalane (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello everyone  

I've just been offered a position in Barcelona; however, I've never been there before and have a few questions to people currently living there.

1- I currently live in Ireland where salaries are quite high and I will earn 24K gross in BCN. I checked online and it seems to correspond to 1500€ net per month - does it seem enough to live on my own? I don't go out much or party, so I guess the biggest expense would be the rent and quality food and transportation. And yoga classes if possible =p

2- I'll be working in the city centre, around the Gran Via, and would like to find a 2 bedroom flat in a quiet area - is it realistic? I don't want to live in a party or touristic area, and I don't mind commuting, but I really would like a good flat in a quiet area. I read lots of stuff about the different neighbourhoods and thought I'd check L'Eixample, Ciutat Vella and Sant Marti. Any advice about these areas would be great  

5- I used to write, read and speak Spanish quite well but I lost most of it. I guess I'll re-learn it quickly but is it easy to deal with the bureaucracy and all official paper-related issues without speaking Castillano or Catalan fluently? 

Thanks a lot for your advice and answers


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

You should be fine with your salary, if it is only you. Rents have been going down in the last couple of years, and surely you can find a good flat for 700-800 euros. Transportation is cheap, and reliable between metro, buses, trains. 
As far as neighborhoods go, they all have potential for noise or quiet depending on the street. Eixemple for me was the worst place I lived, traffic noise, and discos close by. I found peace in the center, Gotico, but alot of people complain about it. You need to come, and experience it for yourself. Since the transportation is good, you can be open to more places away from downtown.
You will have a problem with bureaucracy without a good level of Spanish. No one speaks English, or is predisposed to make an effort. Take a friend who will help you in those situations.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Lanalane,

Congratulations on the job offer  What kind of work will you be doing?

Agree with all Elisa's points. We pay 795€ (plus utilities) for a furnished, 79sqm, 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom flat in Horta-Guinardó. We really like the area is it's quiet but with enough bars, restaurants, local shops etc, and has good transport links and nice parks. As Elisa says, the best thing to do is see for yourself 

As for the language: we managed to get our paperwork sorted when my Spanish was a lot lower than it is now - I could understand slow/written Spanish and speak a little, but we had been told in advance by hubby's HR which forms we needed to fill in, where to go etc. Perhaps your work can help with that too? 

Barcelona is a fantastic city


----------



## Lanalane (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies! I'll start working on my Spanish right away as I won't have anyone with me to help me out with administrative stuff... 

goingtobcn, thanks for the felicidades!  I'm a translator from English to French. 

I have another question regarding housing - when you rent a flat in Spain, is it like you can rent it for a year and then renew the lease or...? 

I don't know what to do right now, I'll have to start working at the beginning of December and would like to find a flat right away but I'm a bit afraid of having to sign a long lease if my probation period is not conclusive... 

Thanks a lot for taking the time to answer my questions


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Most contracts are for a year, renewable for 3 years. There have been changes recently to the rental laws. Take a look at the FAQ here to read up on the changes. 
It might be best to find a room in a shared flat to begin with, and wait to sign a lease until
you're sure about your job. Look at loquo barcelona....


----------

